# Susan Garrett “Home School” classes



## Mwc (5 mo ago)

There is a big sale on the Home School seriies. $49 today only!

I am always leary of “today only” sales but have liked the Susan Garrett freebies. Anyone had any experience with this series?

Willy the Wonder Wolf-ling needs to be busier. Came home from a quick errand to find little blue plastic nubs chewed off of the puppy nylabone. Also purple pieces off of his butterfly teething toy. And he is back to pawing the very thick marine vinyl under his expen. He paws and gets a fold which he can then chew into a hole. We are ins rigid vinyl sheet flooring today. Willy is smarter than we are so we are almost always playing defense. 

But he sure is cute and loveable. A good thing. Grin.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven’t done that one, but years ago, I did “Recallers”,which was quite expensive, and found it invaluable. I’ve slso done “Crate Games, which I have used with every puppy since. I don’t see how you can go wrong at that price. I have never seen any training in any of her videos that I couldn’t whole-heartedly endorse!

He sounds like he and Kodi (also a Starborn Havanese, and my first, many years ago!) are cut from the same cloth! Kodi did exactly the same thing to the marine vinyl, and chewed apart the BLACK Kongs, meant for pit bulls. LOL! 

BUT he is the BEST DOG EVER, and taught me SO much about training and dog sports. He certainly has kept me on my toes over the years. He is smart as a whip. He is retired now, but I took him to class a couple of weeks ago in Ducky’s place, while Ducky was having some of his pre-breeding testing done. The theme of class that day was “stands”, but it is a novice class. He showed off his Utility “signals”, where the dog, from the other end of the ring, on just hand signals (no spoken commands), goes from a stand, to a down, to a sit and then a recall. He hasn’t done this work in almost 2 years.

So put that brilliant little mind to work, because you are building the best partner EVER!


----------



## Mwc (5 mo ago)

krandall said:


> I haven’t done that one, but years ago, I did “Recallers”,which was quite expensive, and found it invaluable. I’ve slso done “Crate Games, which I have used with every puppy since. I don’t see how you can go wrong at that price. I have never seen any training in any of her videos that I couldn’t whole-heartedly endorse!
> 
> He sounds like he and Kodi (also a Starborn Havanese, and my first, many years ago!) are cut from the same cloth! Kodi did exactly the same thing to the marine vinyl, and chewed apart the BLACK Kongs, meant for pit bulls. LOL!
> 
> ...


It is a good thing he is so cute. And enthusiastic. And


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

With the one white glove, this is why we called him Michael:


----------

